# DS Game of the Month - April 07



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2007)

*DS Game of the Month - April 2007*

It's back, and more poll'ish than ever. It's game of the month voting!

So the question I must ask is,... *What's your pick for Game of the Month for April 2007?*

No prizes for guessing what game is going to win here. We all know what the result is going to be!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The poll will close before the end of the month so get clicking.

Even though I got bored with it and gave up on my third badge, I'll have to go with Pokémon...


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 19, 2007)

OMG if Pokemon>ChocoboTales ... i'm going to cut off two fingers


edit: Common guys, *don't give into THE FAD*...choose a decent game for once!


----------



## Torte (May 19, 2007)

I'll cut off another 2 and a thumb.


----------



## lagman (May 19, 2007)

hmm Nodame Cantabile?


----------



## bobrules (May 19, 2007)

who chose cake mania?


----------



## Hadrian (May 19, 2007)

Went for Pokemon, other titles enjoyed Panel de Pon and Konami Classics Series: Arcade Hits.


----------



## spokenrope (May 19, 2007)

Pokemon, obviously.  I hated the hype that it garnered and even I have to admit that it's best game on that list.


----------



## Rayder (May 19, 2007)

I'm old-school, so I picked Konami Classic Arcade.  Love that compilation, wish we had more of them.


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 19, 2007)

Wow this isnt a hard choice... and next month OUENDAN 2!!!!


----------



## TLSpartan (May 19, 2007)

Konami Arcade Hits. Gradius,Contra andSuper Basketball are the 3 greatest games on that compilation


----------



## gov78 (May 19, 2007)

whats the point in making one this month its obvisouly gunna be pokemon even tho its so over hyped


----------



## TLSpartan (May 19, 2007)

Vote for any other gamre but Pokemanz. Go and get Konami Arcade Hits you wont be dissapointed


----------



## lagman (May 19, 2007)

Seriously, Zendoku and no Nodame?
Seriously, Toondoku and no Nodame?
Seriously, Uno 52 and no Nodame?

I mean, Uno?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 19 2007 said:


> hmm Nodame Cantabile?


The number of replies weren't over the amount required but I added it anyway.


----------



## spokenrope (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ May 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm Nodame Cantabile?
> ...



Ah.  I always wondered how the GOTM nominees were chosen.


----------



## chalupa (May 19, 2007)

what they should have done is forced us to pick either diamond or pearl! 
that would be pointless, but then again, so is this months pole.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2007)

Wow trauma center returns to the list.


Errm I have played none of those games enough to form an opinion, panel de pon though is likely to be my favourite.


----------



## TLSpartan (May 19, 2007)

Where on the list is Trauma Center FAST6191?


----------



## lagman (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 19 2007 said:


> Where on the list is Trauma Center FAST6191?


Chou Shittou Caduceus (Atlus Best Collection) (v01) (Japan)  	 [ 0 ]  	** [0.00%]


----------



## [Jez] (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 19 2007 said:


> OMG if Pokemon>ChocoboTales ... i'm going to cut off two fingers
> 
> 
> edit: Common guys, *don't give into THE FAD*...choose a decent game for once!


I was going to vote for Chocobo Tales but I like to see maiming more


----------



## serg0 (May 19, 2007)

Pokemon. Beat the Elite 4 and going to train other pokes for Wi-fi.


----------



## OrR (May 19, 2007)

I like Pokemon but since it's the same game it's always been it does not deserve to be GotM. Therefore I chose Nodame Cantabile. Gyakuten Saiban 4 is probably awesome, too, but no use until it's translated to something I understand.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 19 2007 said:


> OMG if Pokemon>ChocoboTales ... i'm going to cut off two fingers
> 
> 
> edit: Common guys, *don't give into THE FAD*...choose a decent game for once!


Choose a decent game? Okay. Pokémon keeps my vote, then!


----------



## Jdbye (May 19, 2007)

I voted Pokemon of course, and i see most other people did too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If Pokemon wasn't an option, i'd vote for chocobo tales because i loved that game, not as much as i loved pokemon though.


----------



## lagman (May 19, 2007)

Thanks to OrR and to the other guy/gal.
We only need 74 votes more. ^^


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 19, 2007)

Pokémon Diamond / Pearl (USA) is number 1 ? I hate those series, It drives me crazy.  Pokemon is not all that fun.

I vote Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo Tales (USA)!


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

*highlander music* there can be only one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*looks at the results* LMFAO


----------



## Jax (May 19, 2007)

Oh Wow! Look at the results! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one is a no brainer: POKEYMAN!!!


----------



## nileyg (May 20, 2007)

I Loved teh Pokeymanz...
But i played Panel de Pon sooooooo much more


----------



## hevyhomie (May 20, 2007)

diamond and pearl is hyped as much as halo
even though diamond and pearl are great games(simply because their formula works), i will go with chocobo tales because that game was more thoughtful and creative.
(i am not going against pokemon, and anyways why would i choose pokemon if the game is already a classic?)


----------



## [M]artin (May 20, 2007)

If PKMN wasn't up there, Panel De Pon DS would have a fighting chance.


----------



## 4saken (May 20, 2007)

It's still not winning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But pokemon is good


----------



## TLSpartan (May 20, 2007)

Anything but the POKEMANZ please!!!!!!! Think of Gradius


----------



## Gnat (May 20, 2007)

I'd have picked the EU release of Picross DS, but as its not on the list, I go for the chocobo game. Didn't try much of the other games.


----------



## frostfire (May 20, 2007)

Meh this poll is pretty obvious.


----------



## Strider (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(frostfire @ May 20 2007 said:


> Meh this poll is pretty obvious.



I don't think so - for me Honeycomb Beat was a pretty pleasant surprise.


----------



## Aril (May 20, 2007)

If gyakuten saiban was in english I'd vote for it, but it's not the case.

Sooo Pokemon all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't really play the other games because they don't interest me.
Except chocobo tales seems good but I have so many games to beat.

Certainly, when it'll be release in Europe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## masvill20 (May 21, 2007)

Pokemon, no contest. Although Chocobo Tales and Konami Classics were pretty good as well.

NOTE: And to those who say Pokemon is overhyped, well, good for you. You're not the ones stuck playing the game.


----------



## Little (May 21, 2007)

I voted for cake mania. 

I think that pearl/diamond should have been split and then cake mania woulda won! yeah! Cake mania is the first game I've ever fully completed!


----------



## SaltyDog (May 21, 2007)

Poky will win by a long shot, however my fav was Chocobo. Good to see a new and original game for once!


----------



## Gestahl (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ May 21 2007 said:


> I voted for cake mania.
> 
> I think that pearl/diamond should have been split and then cake mania woulda won! yeah! Cake mania is the first game I've ever fully completed!


Did it take you long? I'm stuck somewhere in the middle of it.


----------



## imgod22222 (May 22, 2007)

This is the first landslide victory in how many months? MY POKEMANS OWN!


----------



## gordillo (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 19 2007 said:


> OMG if Pokemon>ChocoboTales ... i'm going to cut off two fingers
> 
> 
> edit: Common guys, *don't give into THE FAD*...choose a decent game for once!
> ...



Ill raise the bet with a hand and a foot lol, tasty


----------



## squeaks (May 23, 2007)

Chocobo Tales


----------



## bobrules (May 23, 2007)

Oh a suggestion, how about putting the game of the months together and voting on the game of the year?


----------



## sirAnger (May 25, 2007)

Wow this poll is pretty close. Can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## thegame07 (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ May 23 2007 said:


> Oh a suggestion, how about putting the game of the months together and voting on the game of the year?



i think thats going to happen. that was one of my suggestions for the new site and the shout box and look what happened i got my suggestions


----------



## adgloride (May 25, 2007)

How did I guess pokemon would be winning.  Pointless voting for the best DS game this month, unless you like pokemon.


----------



## KainTS (May 25, 2007)

Pokemon is the best of this moth, and it is a BOOM at the moment in USA & JP


----------



## thegame07 (May 26, 2007)

i voted for pokemon however if final fantasy was an english release i would have gone for that.


----------



## Aril (May 26, 2007)

woow pokemon takes more than 50% of the total votes.

BTW i tried nodame cantabile and it's a good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just a little too easy but it brings a lot of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me loves classic


----------



## Deadmon (May 26, 2007)

I chose Pokemon. Wasn't surprised with its results either..
I almost picked GS4, but then I saw Pokemon


----------



## Hebus San (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ May 19 2007 said:


> I'm old-school, so I picked Konami Classic Arcade.Â Love that compilation, wish we had more of them.


I agree.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 28, 2007)

chocobo tales :v


----------



## 754boy (May 28, 2007)

Well, I picked Honeycomb Beat!!


----------



## Mac2492 (May 30, 2007)

Oh, come on... There's no contest! Pokemon will obviously win. =P


----------



## amptor (May 30, 2007)

damn all those games look sad, I'll just put m&m's break em even though I haven't played it.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 31, 2007)

This poll is clozed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for voting!


----------

